# Smev oven and grill won't light



## JimmyBee (Jul 14, 2010)

The motorhome is a 2003 Hymer B640.

The hob works a treat, but I can't get the Oven and grill to light  

Only had the van 2 months and can't recall how to light it, and as there is only one knob I wouldn't have thought it was too hard!

I believe that the grill has to be lit with a match or something similar, but I thought the oven ignited itself?

Can anyone help?

Thanks

James


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Can you hear gas when you turn the knob and hold it in?


----------



## JimmyBee (Jul 14, 2010)

Nope. And there is no symbol on the knob to indicate where it should be held to ignite the oven. There's plenty of gas in the bottles, and I've turned the hob on whilst trying to light the oven to ensure gas is being pulled through the system...


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

How do you light the hob?


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

Have you turned the knob for the oven on - it should be located in the cutlery drawer (it is in our 2002 B544) along with gas taps for all appliances.


----------



## JimmyBee (Jul 14, 2010)

dalspa said:


> Have you turned the knob for the oven on - it should be located in the cutlery drawer (it is in our 2002 B544) along with gas taps for all appliances.


That is the answer! It's the only taps with no indicator andd looks like the master to turn all off. I've got the grill to work and now just need to solve the puzzle of the oven.

Thanks.


----------



## JimmyBee (Jul 14, 2010)

I don't really want to go waving my hand in the oven with a lit match if this is not the right method, does anybody know what the normal procedure is?

James


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Don't wave the match -it will go out :lol: 
Just hold the match near the burner THEN turn the knob and hold it in.
IF the oven then does not light you may need a professional.

Sometimes it is worth taking the oven shelves out to give you room to jump if it lights with a pop.


----------



## crimpleken (Jan 13, 2009)

Have you got the hob lid lifted up . some will not light with the hob lid closed. Ours is like that.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

> Have you got the hob lid lifted up . some will not light with the hob lid closed. Ours is like that.


Ours too!

A common mistake :wink:

Trevor


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

I only used mine yesterday. I select either the grill or heat setting on the knob and then push the knob in to activate the igniter. I then have to keep the knob pushed in until the thermocouple has heated up enough so the flame doesn't go out.
I do need to make sure that the gas and 12V electric supply is on.


----------

